# Livery - Wokingham area



## pixie27 (16 February 2017)

Currently horse hunting and would like to get a stable sorted, just in case I miraculously find what I'm looking for. 

Prefer assisted DIY but would consider part. 

Need a floodlit school and decent hacking. Also turnout (not necessarily 24/7) and be allowed to have instructor on site. Would like to have supportive, knowledgable person on site! 

I'm based in Wokingham, so a 20 minute drive of here preferably, so maybe Finchampstead, Twyford, Eversley, Binfield areas etc. Happy to go further out though.


----------



## milliepup (16 February 2017)

Hi there, try Heathlands Equestrian which are based in Wokingham.
They also run clinics etc.
Good luck.


----------



## Gingersmum (28 March 2017)

Wheatlands, Rycroft, Wokingham equestrian centre, Cottage Farm in Yateley. All worth a look.


----------

